# Kibble brand-what do you feed?



## maplevizsla

For those of you in North America, particularily in Canada- what brand of kibble do you feed and why (breeder fed it, your other dogs ate it, friend recomended it, allergies)?

Curious to hear your replies!

I'll go first- Brandy eats California Natural Lamb & Rice because of her severe allergies and the blend has limited ingredients. Brandy is nine years old.
Titan started out on Acana from the breeder, I tried Pro Plan Chicken but He scrated a lot and had big poops. I switched him to California Natural Puppy Lamb & Rice. Many people jave suggested going to adult. He is five months old.


----------



## MilesMom

Miles eats Taste of the Wild Puppy Pacific Stream. We are keeping him on puppy food even though he just turned 1, based on how thin he is we think he needs the higher fat content


----------



## GarysApollo

Orijen, I believe it is the best choices of dog food besides a raw diet that I am not comfortable with.


----------



## Kdwyer915

Milo is on Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream as well but the adult version. He is 15 months.


----------



## threefsh

My pups were on Taste of the Wild, but they are now both on "Pure Sea" by Canidae. They love it and their fur/skin looks amazing, plus they eat and poo less.


----------



## sitka

we have been transitioning our puppy to Wellness super 5 mix puppy formula- We have a son with severe food allergies and needed a food without egg and this was rated 4.5 stars. So far, she seems to be doing fine on it-only have had her 1 1/2 weeks now.


----------



## Fox_Trot

Foxie and Vino are on Castor And Pollux Organix Grain Free, why? We've tried several others "good" brands and this worked the best when it came down to stool/taste/ and the good effects of how they look/feel.


----------



## maplevizsla

I bought Acana "Prarie" blend. I will finish off the bag of CN P and see how that goes with the Acana adult. Still interested in other peoples views.


----------



## RoxieVizsla

We started Roxie out with Blue Buffalo, but she seemed to stop enjoying it, as it would sit in her bowl. We would have to always put something "yummy" in it so I began a search for a new food that she would like. Now she absolutely loves the Fromm Four Star line and I am very happy with the ingredients. Food sure doesn't stay in the bowl very long now. Here is there website: http://frommfamily.com/


----------



## Carolina Blue

I just switched Kiya to Whole Earth Farms puppy - made by Merrick. So far she enjoys it much better than what the breeder fed. Noticed her poo is less and firmer. Protein = 29% (or close) and fat is 17%.

I was looking for a quality food that was reasonable $$.


----------



## Kay92

Chuck and Riley eat Ekuanuba (spelling?) Core Health with joint formula. They love the stuff, it's the newest brand and the highest quality of that particular brand. And it actually costs less then the regular Ekuanuba.....but I think that's because it came in a smaller weight.


----------



## Suliko

Our oldest V. Sophie eats Orijen Regional Red, and we can't be happier with the food. She's very healthy and strong on it. Our little one Pacsi is on Nature's Variety Instinct lamb & beef meal. She can't tolerate Orijen's high protein %. I can't say I'm overly happy with it. Her stools are not completely firm, and she burns through it quite fast. I'm constantly looking at new foods but it's hard to find good fat & protein ratio in a meal. I'm leaning towards trying one of the Acana foods for her.


----------



## kiki

Odie eats Earthborn Holistic Grain Free (32% crude protein).


----------



## KB87

We started on Nutro Natural Choice but I didn't like the fillers in it and lower protein level. In the last two months we transitioned him to Blue Buffalo Wilderness- he had awful diarrhea and terrible gas on it. Absolutely horrible gas. He wasn't too interested in it and I didn't like what it was doing to his digestion. Now he's on Taste of the Wild High Prarie (lamb and bison) Puppy formula. His digestion is SO much better. Significantly less gas, better poo and his coat seems so much better. But he's getting the protein levels he should now.


----------



## johnnywiggla

Just switched Bodhi from Skinners to ProPlan. He loves it ;D


----------



## Darcy1311

Darcy is on Burn's Active with some Burns Kelties as a treat..


----------



## dmak

Kauzy gets Taste of the Wild High Prairie (bison and venison) and he loves it


----------



## Darcy1311

Darcy's problem is that she can eat for England..(pardon the pun)she is on 200grammes per day plus some treats, she weighs in at just under 16 kilos and 22 inches at the shoulderbut she looks like a bag of bones, her ribs are on show and you can see her hip bones, she is so full of energy and such a lovely happy dog but I think I need to increase her food intake considerably..


----------



## SkyyMax

Both of our dogs eat "Victor Super Premium dog food", they are doing fantastic and look great!

This food was never under recall and is formulated for active and sporting dogs.
It's made locally (in Texas) and has excellent reviews.
But I believe it is only available in Texas, you can check on their website for locations.


----------



## RubyRoo

Blue buffalo Limited ingredient grain free Turkey and Potato. She loves it and never gets soft stool and her coat is beautiful.


----------



## giandaliajr

Taste of the Wild Venison Puppy for my 13 week old. I did a ton of research and it seemed like the best pick. It has a lower protein content than Orijen or those other grain-free kibbles and I didnt want to risk him having loose stool since we live in NYC (i dont like gross sidewalks). I think its 28% versus somewhere around 35% in orijen (i could be off on the percentage but i know its substantially higher than TOTW). Also i have read that in general a higher protein content can cause him to have more energy, im not really sure how true that is though.

I might reconsider after he is fully grown and go to Orijen.


----------



## lildancngurl

Sorry to bump this post, I know it's old but I just wanted to put in my $0.02  we started Ginny on pro plan, which is what her breeder had been feeding her... since that is a low quality kibble, we switched her to blue buffalo wilderness and she had loose stool on it. We then switched to taste of the wild venison and bison and her stools hardened, but we're still a bit loose. Feeling a tad worried, we tried once more switching to Orijen. Now she has completely hard poops and amazing skin. She definitely poops a lot less a well. Orijen definitely was it for us.


----------



## datacan

Sam is two, just switched last week, cold turkey to Orijen red (new formula, old one didn't work for him)

PS it's too rich for puppies, Orijen will give them the runs, probably.


----------



## mlwindc

We started on Blue Buffalo puppy (lamb and oats), but even at 4 months, his stool was frequently runny and he didn't seem to care much for the kibble. We started adding in TOTW adult salmon (about 2/3 BB, 1/3 TOTW) and he loves it now. His stools have also firmed up and his coat is looking great. I am now going to replace the BB w/ TOTW puppy salmon and continue our 2/3 puppy, 1/3 adult food. Hopefully that keeps him healthy and happy. Wilson is 5.5 months.


----------



## candi30

Does anyone feed their puppies the *Now Fresh * puppy kibble by Petcurean?
Our 4-month old has always really liked it but her stool has been runny lately and I am wondering if this is the cause.

Anyone out there using this same brand?


----------



## marathonman

We've been feeding TOTW Bison or Salmon with a dollop of pumpkin for ours and were still having soft stools. We recently started sprinkling raw oatmeal (per another thread) in his food and things have firmed right up.


----------



## Laika

We feed our 7 month old Acana, made by and in the same kitchen as Orijen. She is very regular and seems to rather enjoy her food as evidenced by her "jumping dance" as feeding time 

I wanted a food I could trust as far as ingredient sourcing went, and Acana fit the bill. Also, no artificial colors, or ingredients


----------



## Suliko

Update: Pacsi has been on Merrick's Grain Free Real Buffalo & Sweet Potato and doing incredibly great!


----------



## Carolina Blue

Suliko said:


> Update: Pacsi has been on Merrick's Grain Free Real Buffalo & Sweet Potato and doing incredibly great!


Switched Kiya to the Merrick grain free and she too is doing well! Had the Bison/sweet potato and the Duck..loves them both!


----------



## stryker

Lance eats eukanuba 30/20 he look fantastic his coat like velvet, sparkly eyes, white teeth I give him a fish oil cap everyday and stringbeans and for treats carrots


----------



## Rudy

Euka is Junk rated a low C maybe a D ;D

not even close to great kibble but better then hotdogs and processed lunch meats todays killer news of all :

and why feel free

they have great adds and $ promoting much less producing great chow 

and coats colors and reds

the reason is tools from mothernature


----------



## texasred

Come on Rudy, tell us whats really on your mind.


----------



## Rudy

NOT HOT DOGS AND CUPCAKES   TRUST THIS

MEAT STACKERS FOR LESS

MATTERS LITTLE THE TALENTS PLACE IN FRONT OF ME WATERS, FIELDS OR RINGS OF PAIN"

BEING POP IS WEAK ON THIS ONE' IN FACK A CUPCAKE GRADE 5 MAYBE

BEING SO KIND :

MAKING FOLKS LEAN AND MEAN AND GIVING CARING SHARING BUT WE ROAR

WE EARNED IT

AND ANYONE BRING IT

WE TRAVEL

WE LOVE SHOWTIME ;D


----------



## Canadian Expy

We put our puppy on ACANA Chicken & Burbank Potato, he seems to like it and I like the Ingredients list.


----------

